# Safest Way To Move Heavy Kitchen Equipment?



## lao0 (Dec 11, 2014)

So the main question is what is the best way to clean behind large flat top grills and ovens? 

Our flattop and grill back is facing toward the wall. While we do crawl and bend our bodies in awkward positions to clean behind it is not 100 percent convenient. I have thought about power washing etc but we don't have drains in our kitchen floors.  

The idea of pallet jack came up however i am not convinced the equipment will support the pallet jack properly.  

Any Ideas?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My suggestion would be to disconnect the equipment from the gas lines. Use an automotive floor jack to jack up one corner at a time and install permanent rolling casters. Before reinstalling gas lines insert a 3 foot flexible line to each piece of equipment. Then the next time you go to clean it will be simple, just roll the equipment out and clean. Roll the equipment back into place. Easy peasey.

I do this in all my kitchens. Works for me.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree with Cheflayne. Everything in the kitchen should be on castors (wheels). Spend whatever and do whatever you need to get it done. Well worth the time and trouble. 

Power washing with no floor drains is better done in warm weather but a large wet dry vac should take care of the water.

I used that system several times a year. Power wash a bit, run the vac, power wash some more, repeat. 

A Heavy duty degreaser may be needed the first time if buildup is bad. 

In any case, Wheels, lots and lots of wheels. And flexible gas lines. I would have liked longer than 3 feet but regulations may be involved. 

Did I mention how much I like equipment on wheels?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Ive found it's generally not the length of lines, so much as equipment on wheels often need to be secured.

I use 4 ft flex lines with commercial appliances--3 ft stretches the line too far for comfort when getting back there.

If you're in a state that's prone to earthquakes, even occasionally, you have 2 options with rolling appliances: (check your state!)

1) install the HEAVY gas lines (still flexible but not nearly as much, and more expensive) these wont pull away in quake

2) install regular lines but secure equipment to the wall or manifold with cable. These can have quick releases

on them, so you can easily detach and roll out for cleaning. This is my preferred method for equipment on casters.


----------

